# Santiago... Recopilatorio de Fotos Mías, Muy Bueno!!!



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Hola vecinos del norte, se me ocurrió hacer un thread para mostrarles las fotos de distintos sectores de la capital de Chile que he sacado para así condensarlos en un solo thread y compartirlos con ustedes. :cheers:


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Partamos con la comuna de Providencia, que por lo que me han dicho sería como el equivalente a San Isidro en Lima.

Se encuentra ubicada entre las comunas de Santiago Centro y Las Condes, es una comuna principalmente tradicionalmente residencial, aunque también posee una importante actividad comercial y financiera, además de ser sede de muchas embajadas e instituciones internacionales. La arquitectura que predomina es la neoclasica, aunque también hay edificos muy modernos. Espero que les guste! 





























Embajada de Perú :banana: 













































































































Llegando a Las Condes


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Sigamos con algunas fotos del Centro Histórico, como podrán notar predomina más la arquitectura neoclásica del silog XIX y principios del XX que la colonial, es una lastima que tan solo haya podido cubrir una mínima parte debido que tenía otra cámara con muchisimas más fotos y se me perdió!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bonitas las fotos de la capital chilena, aunque a mi en especial no me gusta mucho la foto que tomaste de la embajada peruana, esas puntas de las rejas parecieran espadas apuntando a la bandera del Peru, talves sea mi imaginacion pero bueh... gracias por postear aqui tus fotos.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Bueno, para seguir entreteniendolos, aquí les muestro unas fotos del barrio El Golf, en la comuna de Las Condes, que es el barrio financiero de moda, junto con Nueva Las Condes, a la cual no he ido a sacar fotos, y se caracteriza por sus edificios de cristal en una zona del barrio y por sus tradicionales casonas en el otro sector, es muy lindo.













































































































En honor a un bello país  





































Ritz Carlton Santiago


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

alezx_nj said:


> Bonitas las fotos de la capital chilena, aunque a mi en especial no me gusta mucho la foto que tomaste de la embajada peruana, esas puntas de las rejas parecieran espadas apuntando a la bandera del Peru, talves sea mi imaginacion pero bueh... gracias por postear aqui tus fotos.


Jejeje no, para nada, lo que pasa es que la reja era muy alta, entonces apuntando hacia arriba a traves de la reja era la unica forma de poder sacar una foto relativamente buena de la Embajada.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Bueno, y ahora pasemos a la parte residencial, Santa María de Manquehue, en la comuna de Vitacura, es uno de los tantos barrios de clase alta que han surgido en Santiago en los ultimos años, y se caracteriza por tener un inigualable entonrno natural y unas vistas espectaculares de Santiago.





































Un Centro Comercial que mantiene la linea del barrio..



































































































































































Vistas a Santiago Oriente


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ni hablar!! Santiago, que belleza de ciudad!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alezx_nj said:


> Bonitas las fotos de la capital chilena, aunque a mi en especial no me gusta mucho la foto que tomaste de la embajada peruana, esas puntas de las rejas parecieran espadas apuntando a la bandera del Peru, talves sea mi imaginacion pero bueh... gracias por postear aqui tus fotos.


Sip, es tu imaginación...

Chéveres las fotos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonitas fotos, me llamó mucho la atención la cantidad de árboles en vitacura.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Si viviera en Santiago de hecho que me gustaría tener una oficina en El Golf y vivir en Santa María de Manquehue.

Muy buenas fotos .


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Q buenas tus fotos, q hermosa q se ve Santiago, preciosos lugares


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Sacai buenas fotos gronier.

Y bueno, Santiago es Santiago 

Espectacular.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Santiago definitivamente está en otro nivel...excelentes fotos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy cheveres las fotos, gracias por el tour, haces muy buenas tomas !


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Santiago es sin duda la ciudad mas moderna y ordenada de Latinoamerica.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*Buenas fotos*

Si las cosas se dan estaré en 3 semanas de vaks en la capital chilena:cheers:


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

SANTIAGO ES WOW.
Ese telon de fondo blanco. La ciudad ordenada. El Metro Vanguardista.
creo q AMO Santiago. Vitacura y Condes la Rulean. y la Plaza Peru se ve en un lugar muy centrico.
Imaginen Santiago con todo el Complejo Costanera y la Titanium!


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

^^

La verdad la Plaza Peru queda en el Barrio El Golf, en el limite entre Las Condes y Providencia, casi al final de la Avenida Isidora Goyenechea, la conoci y es bastante bonita, pero pequeña me la imaginaba mas grande, bajo ella hay estacionamientos subterraneos.


----------

